# ZEX 55 Shot



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey all,
I'm installing a ZEX 55 shot on the ol' 1.6 tomorrow. Anyone else using this setup on theirs lately? Any problems/comments you'd like to share?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey man, just a thought, youd probably get more replies in the Nitrous Oxide part of the Forum. Good luck though, is it auto or manual?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Manual, I thought i'd post here to be specific to 1.6 owners..

http://www.importdisplay.com/?site=member.php3&id=10


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

if you don't mind me asking, how much did that Zex setup run you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Well, i'm a ZEX dealer, so I can't really say what I paid for it, but if anyone wants a good deal on one, or anything, all they gotta do is ask. I love hooking fellow nissan owners up.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i'll just go become a ZEX dealer too, thanks though


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

THat's gonna be sweet i bet. Is the rest of the GA stock? if not what mods do you have?? I was considering nitrous for a good 50Hp increase. I would really like to know how this all works out fr ya. Do you think the GA can handle it no prob?? How much could I expect to spend on the install? Should I do it myself, I'm entry-level wrencher. Extent of my self-done mods are intake, thats about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

i've installed nitrious systems on some cars, not ours....to tell u the truth, youre better off having it professionally installed, that way u know it's setup the right way and everything is gonna work fine, plus if its professionally installed, the warranty should be cool since most manufacturers hate it when u mess up the install and try to send it back to get a new one.......oh and will, r u using dry or wet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm using the ZEX dry system. I got it almost all installed today, everything except wiring and filling the bottle.

As soon as I give it a try, i'll post the results for sure. The car is far from stock and you can find a full list of my mods at:
http://www.importdisplay.com/?site=member.php3&id=10

Here are some pics from the install, sorry the engine bay is a disaster, needs to be detailed, and it was starting to get dark outside so the pics are a little dark and blurry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

that shit looks tight man, man, if only the bottle wasnt purple, and was chrome or blue, that shit would be off tha' hook, IMO............oh well, that shit is dope, keep it up will


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

I have a new fiberglass box built for the 2 subs which integrates the bottle into it, it is being painted body color along with the bottle. It is awesome looking, i'll post pics of it too when it's done


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

How much would the 55HP shot for a GA run me? I may be interested.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I found it listed on the website for $595. I don't know if this is a universal kit or not, so the price might vary.

http://www.zex.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

I sell them for $569 normally, I can do $549 + shipping for anyone who wants a kit. Let me know.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what about a group deal


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

If you are a ZEX dealer you can do better than that for a fellow nissasn owner cant you? There are 3 options with ZEX 2 are for dealers
1) call and order a nitrous kit with a bus. lic. and tax i.d=525
2)a $1000 buy in gets a kit for around 460 or so
3)a $2000 buy in gets a kit for the low low price of $393
plus shipping on all 3
I wanted a previous shop i was working with to become a dealer
but the owner said there would be no market. Shows what that old bastard knows.


----------



## ETRAMMEL (Dec 30, 2003)

*zex dealer*



wglenn said:


> Well, i'm a ZEX dealer, so I can't really say what I paid for it, but if anyone wants a good deal on one, or anything, all they gotta do is ask. I love hooking fellow nissan owners up.


R U still a zex dealer? I would like to know how much I could get a wet fogger system for my 1.6L sentra. Is that the best nitrious system for it?

Evans


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i doubt he is an active member here anymore...holy old post!!!


----------

